# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  براءهــ اطفالــ من تصويري ..

## عنيده

*مدخـلـــ*

*سلام على عهد الطفولة إنه*

*أشد سرور القلب طفلٌ إذا حبا*


**



ويا بسمةَ الأطفال أي قصيدة

توفِّي جلال الطهر ورداً ومشربا 

فيا رب بارك بسمة الطفل كي نرى

على وجهه الرّيان أهلاً ومرحباً 

 




مخرجــ 

ويا رب كفكف دمعه برعاية

ولطفك بالجسم الصغير إذا بكا

----------


## عنيده

بنين & عباس ..

----------


## Hussain.T

مآأإ شآإء الله..

على قولة اختي "يدننو" (يجننو)

الله يحفظهم ويخليهم ان شآء الله..

عقبآل مآ تشوفوهم عرآأإيس..

كثثير صوور حلوهـ بس الايطآر حسيته ضخم شويآأإت.. :amuse: 

>>انا قآأإيل أحب اتفلسف  :toung: 

تقبلي مروري..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*مــــــــــاأجمل الأطفــــــآآل ..*
*ومـــــــــا أرووع إبتسامتهم البريئة..*
*يسلموو غـــــآليتي ..* 
***عنودة*** 
*على التصوير الرآآئع .*
*.*
*بس ماخبرتينا من هم اللي بالصور .. ؟؟*
*ينسبوو لك لو لا..؟؟*
*ماشـآء الله يجنوو .. إن شاء نزفهم عــــــرآآيس* 
*(عروس وعرووسة)* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا قلبي 

حلويين
الله يخليهم 
واسماهم كمان حلوه
بنين وعباس

بالغين فيهم معاريس يا رب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صوور حلووة والاطفال يجننوا حلووين* 
*والمدخل مرره رووعه* 
*الله يخليهم لكم يااارب عنوود*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
*دمتي بـــــود عزيزتي*

----------

